# استفسار عن gpon



## salemjuve (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا من يملك معلومة عن نظام gpon
يمدن بها او اي كتاب عن هده التقنية
السلام عليكم


----------



## علماء وعلم (8 أغسطس 2010)

تقنيه GPON
هي إختصار ل كلمه Gigabyte Passive Optical Network 
وهي مختصه بنظام Fiber Optic . 
بكل بساطه هي عباره عن وسيله إتصال Tool وهي متكامله أيضا لتزويد الخدمات سواءا كانت (إنترنت أو أي خدمه أخرى) .

تعتمد هذه الخدمه على إتصال بروتوكول PPPO-E 
ويكون نظام التركيب فيها عن طريق Ethernet Mutiplexing .

وهذه الخدمه لها فوائد متعدده .
-تقلل نسبه الأخطاء والمشاكل بالإتصال . 
-تستطيع إستخدام سرعات عاليه بالإتصال وتعتمد على الواجهه وال Patch في إصدار السرعه


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فييييييك يا اخي​


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير ونتمنى المزيد ​


----------



## * AishA * (9 أغسطس 2010)

.
GPON uses piont - to - multipoint scheme which enables a single optical fiber to serve multiple premises​ 
it achieves higher bandwidth and higher efficiency using larger
variable-length packets​ 
also, using this tool gives a high quality in voice and video communication service​


----------

